# Getting bored/canapes' idea please?



## Guiedo (Apr 5, 2005)

_It is my sisters 30 in the weekend and i'm doing the catering ..._
_I am wanting some new and interesting ideas for canapes'_


----------



## jpinmaryland (Apr 6, 2005)

what the heck is a canape thing anyhow? Is it like the stuff you put on crackers?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 6, 2005)

A canape is generally a small slice of bread topped with various things, either cold or hot.
Just perusing through Larousse Gastronomique it has a number of canape ideas:
- Bread spread with parsley butter and topped with ham
- Bread spread with shallot butter topped with cooked mushrooms and ham
- Lightly toasted bread topped with anchovy fillets and chopped/mixed egg white and yolk and parsley
- Bread spread with thick mayonnaise, topped with small asparagus tips and capsicum
- Bread spread with watercress butter, topped with some watercress and chopped/mixed egg white and yolk.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 6, 2005)

*Thanks*

_Thanks Haggis I have the said same book....._
_Was loooking for something more contempoary, not that the classics are a bad fall back._
_Thanks to for the explination on what they are._
_Peace_


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few off the top of my head:

Beef & Onion Croustades:
Toast the croustades.  Top with a thin slice of beef tenderoin (roasted and cold), then a little red onion marinated in soy and walnut oil.

Crab & Mango Croustades:
Toast the croustades.  Open a can of jumbo lump crabmeat, and carefully (so as to keep the lumps as intact as possible) fold in a little wasabi, to taste.  Place a lump on the croustade, and add a small piece of chopped mango.

Smoked Whitefish in Phyllo Cups:
Bake some phyllo cups for a minute or two.  Crumble some smoked whitefish, and mix in wasabi to taste.  Place enough of the fish mixture into the phyllo cups to fill, and garnish with a little seasoned salt or paprika.


----------



## eric (Apr 7, 2005)

Guiedo said:
			
		

> _Was loooking for something more contempoary, not that the classics are a bad fall back._


Larouse?  Contemporary?  Contemporary is just a variation of the classics 

Perhaps, maybe some of the pictures and drawings are dated but you can easily take any of those recipes and make them contemporary. 

I still get a lot of dishes from "La Repertoire de la Cuisine". I just take the ingredients and comtemporize them. La Repertoire is older than Larouse. La Repertoire is considered a staple. I worked with a French chef and we had these kids in the kitchen from France. He would stop them and ask what ingredients from a certain dish in La Rep and they need to know it. They carried the book in their back pocket. If you don't know and don't study the classics, its harder to make something contemporary.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Apr 7, 2005)

I made something a while ago for a group of friends.  It was a kind of pancake sandwich.

The pancakes were more crepes actually.  There were different layers of things.  A tomato/roasted pepper puree, cheese, pesto and something else I can't think of.  If I make it again I will leave out the pesto.

I made it ahead and then was able to slice wedges.  It was very pretty with the colors.  If you leave out the pesto you would have to think of something else green.  Perhaps a parsley pesto?  I found what I had not very nice but it was from a jar.  perhaps selfmade would be much better.  The roasted tomato puree was heaven.  And pretty.

Mini pitas with different fillings.  Flour tortillas filled and rolled then sliced.  Nachos.  You could make them pretty by putting a dollop of something on each chip.

I make Bruchetta lots lately for company, but it can be filling.  Perhaps mini bruchetta.  We like garlic mushroom but I do make a grilled pepper/tomato/basilico vinegar one.

I have also made mini quiches.  We can buy little canape cups that are actually for serving a bite of shrimp salad or somethin else.  I made mini quiches.  I did a mixture of finely chopped onion and garlic.  From there it varied.  A bit of oinion mixture in each cup, in some a small shrimp and in others a bit of pepper or mushroom.  then spoon in a bit of egg mixture and top with cheese.  These can be made ahead and warmed up at the last minute.

I am anxious to hear what others come up with.

Pam


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 7, 2005)

_Eric you are absolutely correct and it is very arogant of me to dismiss the past so easily. The recipes in those books are as valid today as they ever were, infact probally more so now especially in New Zealand with the advent of fusion style cookery._
_Thaanks for the reminder_


----------



## eric (Apr 7, 2005)

Guiedo said:
			
		

> _ more so now especially in New Zealand with the advent of fusion style cookery._
> _Thaanks for the reminder_


Could you tell us more what restaurants are doing in NZ?  Mixing asian flavors?  Any middle eastern flavors?  What's NZ comfort foods?  What are the origins of some of the dishes?  Mix of native (oh boy, that's not PC is it?) and British?  

Its funny that we think fusion is fairly new but I was just looking at  La Repertoire and reading some of the ingredient listings and some of them are middle eastern and asian ingredients.  That's quite advanced at that time.  You would think the French only want to have French or European ingredients


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 7, 2005)

I use to make this a long time ago.  It went over real well.

Poor Man's Caviar
Small piece of toasted bread or a cracker
Put egg salad on top
Top all with 1/2 anchovy filet.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 7, 2005)

Try Some of these in this thread, check out my stuffed mushrooms.http://discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9649


Also try this..........

LETTUCE WRAPS

flank or strip steak [can sub lamb]  marinated asian style
  roasted garlic sour cream
scallions sliced thin
lettuce [any 'soft' lettuce like bib or boston] sub as you can from NZ, leaves whole, seperated, washed 
sesame seeds for garnish



1...cook meat to desired doneness, med/med rare, set aside allow to rest.

2...slice meat thinly against the grain, place 2 slices into each lettuce leaf, top with 1 tsp sour cream, scallions and sesame seeds. Serve at room temp.

3...EAT AND ENJOY!!!


 MARINADE

1/2c EACH soy sauce and rice wine [sake in liquor store]
2tbsp grated ginger root
4 large cloves garlic minced fine
minced shallots
1/8c sugar
3tbsp oil
scant amount of sesame oil [optional]
scant amount of sambal olek [optional]


Combine all. Marinate meat no more 4 hours.


  ROASTED GARLIC SOUR CREAM Oven 325

Whole head of garlic
Oil
S+P
Tin foil
8oz sour cream

Cut top off head of garlic exposing whole cloves, place on tin foil, drizzle with oil, S+P to taste. Seal foil tightly around garlic. Place in oven for 40-60 mins. Open foil, allow to cool. Squeeze out garlic cloves, discard 'paper', mash well with fork, add into sour cream allow to sit 30-60 for flavors to meld.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Guiedo, is old and interesting OK?

Buy some breads, white, black, pumpernickel, rye, whole wheat, just make sure they are fairly firm in texture.

Get cream cheese, lots of cream cheese, olives (green and black or you can get the fancy ones if you like, just make sure they are fairly firm), cukes, cherry tomatoes, red bell peppers, thin slices of roast beef, smoked salmon if you wish, anchovies, some fresh herbs.

No you don't need all of them and I'm sure you can come up with better ideas on your own.

Then take a knife, a bread knife helps here, and remove the crust from the bread.  Cut the bread into bite size pieces, some triangles, others square, or round if you can do it.

Then take a piece of the bread, smear with cream cheese and top with very, very thinly sliced (slivered) cuke slices and maybe top with very thinly sliced cherry tomato slices.

And then make one with cream cheese, red peppers (you can use the jarred stuff if you wish) and top with a leaf or two of the herb.

Then top one with the cheese, thin olive slices, and maybe top with a sliver of the pepper.

Or top the bread with a small bit of roast beef and top with a softened mixture of cream cheese with horse radish.

You can use other cheeses, and leave them out on some of the sandwiches.

The possibilities are endless and these can be made quickly on an assembly line basis. 

You can make a very attractive plate and it is intriguing to guests because of the variety.

We would help my parents make these, oh, almost half a century ago. And we loved doing it.

And they were always a hit.

Just an idea.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 8, 2005)

Guiedo said:
			
		

> _It is my sisters 30 in the weekend and i'm doing the catering ..._
> _I am wanting some new and interesting ideas for canapes'_


Guiedo, here is one that my family loves...
Artichoke bottoms with a fish mousse...
Yeild 20
prep time 20 min.
cook time 15 min.

1-lb. cod fillet
2-C. Creme fraiche
1-Tab. lemon juice or to taste
Dill weed, fresh or dried to taste (optional)
20- small artichoke bottoms either frozen, fresh which would increase cook time and prep time or jared.
salt and pepper
In advance poach the cod fillet in a large pan of salted boiling water for 15 min. Drain, then puree in f/p. Season with salt and pepper Stir in the Creme Fraiche and dill  and lemon juice.  
Just before serving, fill artichoke bottoms and refrigerate til ready to serve.

Guacamole and crunchy carrots
makes 20
prep time: 15 min.
cook time: 10 min.


2-avocados
1/2-onion, chopped
1/2-tomato , peeled, seeded, and chopped
2-tea. fresh lemon juice
1-tea. olive oil
Tabasco, to taste
2-3 large carrots
salt
cilantro leaves
The Carrots:
Peel carrots, cut into rounds and cook in boiling, salted water til tender. (the carrots should still retain some crunch). Set aside to cool then top each round with a dollop of the guacamole, and a cilantro leaf.
The guacamole:
Halve the avocados, scoop out the flesh, and mash or blend til smooth. In a bowl combine the avocado, chopped onion,tomato, lemon juice, oil, and Tabasco. Mix well, taste and adjust seasoning..
Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

I _want to say thank you to those who gave me some fantastic suggestions for ideas. I used some of them and the weekend was a total success thanks to your input. I am amazed as to the level of responses I received from eveyone and am very grateful. I was not expecting to have as many as I did. I will post as to the status of cuisene in New Zealand when I have the time and on a seperate board, and thanks again for the interest._
_Peace Love and happy eating_


----------



## luvs (Apr 10, 2005)

how about a black bean salad bruchetta?
just mix the beans, drained, mash about half of them, add herbs like parsley or cilantro, corn, drained, and hot sauce, plus some tomato.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 10, 2005)

_Eric I have posted to a board called NZ FOOD so keep an eye out for it as I will post menu's to it as and when I find something interesting, only if you wish._


----------

